# Cleaned my baby up



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

First of all, I LOVE Zaino! Haven't "Zainoed" the car in a while. In fact, used some Griots "Best of Showroom Wax" a few months back. Unfortunately, it didn't hold up well. So, after a few coats of Z5 and a coat of Z2, the car is good as new. Not a bad-looking car for 3.5 years and 16k miles.




























Even had some hired help too. Children are great, especially when you can return them at the end of the day.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Very very nice.

:thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Extremely clean car. Keep it up :thumbup: 

~Jon


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice, I was just working on my OB today myself. I want to take some new pics b/c all of my old pics suck. Just look at that big shadow on my sig.  OB is the best color when cleaned up like yours. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. Orient blue is a PITA to keep up with. At least the camera hides all the paint/rock chips that are on the hood/bumper. At least I took care of 95% of the swirl marks. Hopefully, another 2-3 coats of Z5 will hide the rest of the fine scratches/swirl marks.

I love dark blue, but this will be the last dark color I'll ever buy.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I know I wouldn't be able to keep it up that well. Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

3.5 years and only 16k miles………..holy infrequent driver Batman.


----------



## Verbalkint (Sep 27, 2004)

That looks really terrific. :thumbup: 

Did you wash with Dawn and/or use clay?

Makes me long for Spring! Six to nine more of inches of white powder forecasted to drop on this region tomorrow.  

Very nice job, indeed. :bow:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Bimmer ese said:


> First of all, I LOVE Zaino! Haven't "Zainoed" the car in a while. In fact, used some Griots "Best of Showroom Wax" a few months back. Unfortunately, it didn't hold up well. So, after a few coats of Z5 and a coat of Z2, the car is good as new. Not a bad-looking car for 3.5 years and 16k miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cleaN ridE ~ ! :thumbup:


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

Wingboot said:


> 3.5 years and only 16k miles&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..holy infrequent driver Batman.


Yeah, I was a contractor overseas for the few years of ownership. Drove the car maybe 4-6 weeks a year.



> Did you wash with Dawn and/or use clay?


Actually, used Palmolive. Had to get rid of the coat of Griots wax. Didn't use the clay bar, since the paint seems pretty smooth. My problem now is keeping the swirl marks off the finish. It would be nice to find a wax that is durable to the touch.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

I do have a question for you. I noticed you have no front plate holder on your 3er. When I inquired about this, my dealer told me that there was nothing they could do with the 4-door. They said they could withhold puting it on the coupe, but that it would look bad in the sedan. I am feeling like I got jobbed. I like how yours came out and I hate my freaking bracket. Did you get a part, or did you instruct your dealer not to put the bracket on? Thanks.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*None*

They have Bimmers in Oklahoma??? Just kidding, very nice! :rofl:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

The car looks good!! :thumbup: 


Cute kid too.


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

Patrick330i said:


> I do have a question for you. I noticed you have no front plate holder on your 3er. When I inquired about this, my dealer told me that there was nothing they could do with the 4-door. They said they could withhold puting it on the coupe, but that it would look bad in the sedan. I am feeling like I got jobbed. I like how yours came out and I hate my freaking bracket. Did you get a part, or did you instruct your dealer not to put the bracket on? Thanks.


Removing the front tag bracket was one of the first things I did to the car. Dug up my old receipt, and the P/N is 51-11-8-195-304, Description FRNT BUMP CENT RUB, and retails for $16.20. Keep in mind, this is from 2001, so the price may have changed, and I do not know if the bumpers are the same from the post 09/01 facelift.

As far as Bimmers in Oklahoma, there are a few around. Unfortunately, the roads here are tearing my car apart.

Andy, you have a dark color, how do you keep the minor scuffs off?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Bimmer ese said:


> Andy, you have a dark color, how do you keep the minor scuffs off?


Oh, that's easy&#8230; I just don't let people look at it too closely. 

I've learned you can either have a show car or a race car, but not both&#8230; that is unless you buy two cars. I've got lots and lots of little scuffs, nicks and chips caused from tracking the car.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

4-6 weeks a year for 3.5 years?

so thats a minimum of 3.5 months and you put 16K miles? ****. You know that's on track for 54K miles a year. 

XD,
ELmO


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

front


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> 4-6 weeks a year for 3.5 years?
> 
> so thats a minimum of 3.5 months and you put 16K miles? ****. You know that's on track for 54K miles a year.
> 
> ...


That's one CLEAN ride you have there! :thumbup: What polish do you use?


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

The polish I used was.....4 week old car. =( Didn't wax it once yet! =(


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Bimmer owners keep getting younger 

IMO Zaino was the best I tried for my former Black 330 :thumbup:


----------

